# Canning supplies on clearance at some Lowes



## backtocolo (May 1, 2012)

The store near my job has canning supplies for 50% off.

My daughter's Lowes (hardware) doesn't have anything 

Just FYI

I placed my order online and will pick it up tomorrow after work. 

Now where to put 200+ new jars...ahhh such hard decisions. :whistlin:


----------



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks, I looked znd the prices are really good. So did they have a lot in the store? Where in the store are they located?


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

Great deal, good for you!


----------



## Sherry in Iowa (Jan 10, 2010)

Awesome!!


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 18, 2009)

Thank you for the heads up. Just got 9 cases of the 9 count 24oz wide mouth jars and 8 24 pack wide Lids. All they had. Go to Lowes online and pick your store, it will tell you what they have in stock. Order, Pay and ask for store pickup.


----------



## Cajun Arkie (Jun 11, 2012)

Our local Tractor Supply told me all canning goods including jars on sale until they sell them all. Ya'll might want to check if you have a TS nearby. Picked up the 24 oz. and pints plus lids.


----------



## stamphappy (Jul 29, 2010)

I wanted to thank the OP for the Lowes information. I was able to place an order online and when I got there pick up more as well. My Lowes had plenty of the small mouth left but no wide mouth. THanks again.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up on Lowe's. Since Lowe's is over 50 miles away I will just go to our local Wal Mart and price match it.


----------



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

I ordered jars, but the picture was not for jars, so we'll see what happens when I pick them up later.


----------



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

Ok, got my pints. There were several others in the pick up case. Anyone else frm Lafayette In area? Just curious. I'm sure news of the sale got out. I'm hoping some of the other supplies go even cheaper.


----------



## Packedready (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up, I got 4 cases of quarts as I was low for $5.45 ea and 6 jars of pickle crisp for $3.13 and 70 packages of regular lids .84 and 30 packs of wide mouth $1.19. It was a great help.


----------



## nandmsmom (Mar 3, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up! I went and cleaned out my Lowes. I got a case of jelly jars, 4-4 packs of the squatty half pints and 3-4 packs of the squatty pints. All for under $20! I think I'm going to head over to another one tomorrow. They're so great for so many things. I have more than enough qts, but always need more of the smaller jars.


----------



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

I think they are back to regular priced online? At least when I searched on my phone they were.


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

I was able to get 3 dozen jelly size jars. I really wanted pints, but the jelly size was the only jars left. 
For anyone needing the most recent Ball Blue Book of Canning/Freezing, they were marked $2.99. That's a great price for a great book.


----------

